# Johnson 9.9 spark plug gap



## mitchamus (Aug 13, 2007)

I just got a 1985 Johnson 9.9 J10ELcom motor.
I was going to change the plugs and was wondering if anyone new what the gap should be. I looked around the net but could not find anything.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

this should help:

http://www.boatsetup.com/SparkPlugChart.html


----------



## mitchamus (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

.030 should do it


----------

